# Heine 50+ Sights Set for SIG P226



## CtKenC (Apr 12, 2009)

Anyone using the Heine "50+" Sights .... ?
My eyesight (and age) sure qualify for them. The Wider notch in the Rear "Slant" sight makes sense to me in facilitating quick front sight, which is Fiber Optic.

My current SIG factory Night Sights are Front size 6 and Rear size 8 and it causes me to shoot about 2-3 inches low at 10-15 yards. I know I could just contact SIG and buy a new front or rear sight to hopefully make the adjustment. But, the Heine web site has diagram illustrating how their design is based on a sight picture very much like a 6 O'Clock hold, or, a POA=POI which is exactly what I like.


Will appreciate learning of your experience with these sights


----------



## mattdillon (Jul 26, 2010)

CtKenC said:


> Anyone using the Heine "50+" Sights .... ?
> My eyesight (and age) sure qualify for them. The Wider notch in the Rear "Slant" sight makes sense to me in facilitating quick front sight, which is Fiber Optic.
> 
> My current SIG factory Night Sights are Front size 6 and Rear size 8 and it causes me to shoot about 2-3 inches low at 10-15 yards. I know I could just contact SIG and buy a new front or rear sight to hopefully make the adjustment. But, the Heine web site has diagram illustrating how their design is based on a sight picture very much like a 6 O'Clock hold, or, a POA=POI which is exactly what I like.
> ...


I will follow this thread with some interest. Popcornsmilie However, my P226 is a 9mm and came with 8/8 sights. I am modifying my 226 by putting a red fiber optic for the front sight. The #8's on mine are dead on. I am 57 so I understand about the eyesight.


----------



## CtKenC (Apr 12, 2009)

mattdillon said:


> I will follow this thread with some interest. Popcornsmilie However, my P226 is a 9mm and came with 8/8 sights. I am modifying my 226 by putting a red fiber optic for the front sight. The #8's on mine are dead on. I am 57 so I understand about the eyesight.


Matt,
looks like maybe these Sights are popular in Glock circles but for some reason, they don't seem to elicit much SIG response. Maybe SIG users are happy with the Stock, Factory Sights and don't oftem use something else ? :smt102
Ken


----------

